# Big bank holiday festival-Liverpool-anyone know more details?



## cyberfairy (Aug 21, 2006)

Read a snippet in a magazine about a huge five day(?) festival in Liverpool going over the bank holiday weekend-Anyone know more about this or planning to attend? Wouldn't mind going


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 21, 2006)

Could mean a couple of things I guess. Either 

http://www.liverpool08.com/Events/MathewStreet/index.asp

or 

http://www.creamfieldsfestival.co.uk/


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 21, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Could mean a couple of things I guess. Either
> 
> http://www.liverpool08.com/Events/MathewStreet/index.asp
> 
> ...


Thankyou Tis the Matthew Street one Looks most  interesting-think might check out the local bands stage but give the Lightning Seeds a miss


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 21, 2006)

Tis a lot of amusingly named cover bands 5 Beached Boys
12:00 - 12:45 Guns 2 Roses
13:00 - 13:45 Fake Plastic Radiohead
14:00 - 14:45 Elevation
15:00 - 15:45 Coldplace
16:00 - 17:00 Robbing Williams
17:15 - 18:00 Police Force
18:15 - 19:15 Dios Salve a la Reina (Queen Tribute

Decided to definately go-some cool idie/alternative bands Sat, Sun and Mon. Anyone fancy meeting up?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 26, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> 18:15 - 19:15 Dios Salve a la Reina (Queen Tribute)



These played a couple of years ago and were very funny - they are from Argentina and musically great. All depends if you like Queen or not I suppose (I'm not their greatest fan) but really had the crowd rocking, and not surprised they have been invited back.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 26, 2006)

Sound good Prob going to go tomorrow-anyone know a good pub nearby?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 27, 2006)

We went, had a few in the Baltic Fleet and I enjoyed Shack and some skiffle band whose name is escaping me right now.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 31, 2006)

Got some photographs from the festival on my website - Saturday and Sunday and mainly the second stage;

http://www.merseytribe.com/music/index.php?c=mathew_street_festival_2006


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 31, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Got some photographs from the festival on my website - Saturday and Sunday and mainly the second stage;
> 
> http://www.merseytribe.com/music/index.php?c=mathew_street_festival_2006


We were at the second stage most of time too-loved Tramp Attack.
Great photos Twas a lovely day out-discovered best pub ever as well-The Baltic or Baltic Fleet err, down the road a bit near docks with cider I have never heard of on tap but loveliest thing I've ever encountered


----------



## BIG davie H (Sep 1, 2006)

the beatles festie and it was great i went on sunday and monday


----------

